# Britney's Cutting Conquest



## Britney (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello all
I have been lurking this board for some time. Finally got up the nerve to join

I supposed the best way to begin is to lay all the facts on the table:
I am a 24 year old female with a desk job. Competed in Figure last year, and was told I needed more Upper Body Mass. I look back at my pictures and think I was too emaciated. I do need more muscle. EQ has helped I have my workout routines down, but I am leery on my nutrition. I will admit the holidays and the terrible ???bulking??? excuse, plus the water retention from the EQ, has made my BW sky rocket. I have been trying to follow something of a Dr. Pain nature.(Since he seems to know what he is doing and lends a helping hand to us newbies. The transformation of Leslie2196 was incredible and W8lifter looks terrific) I used carb cycling for my show- more carbs on w/o days and less on non w/o days. I have just recently started to eat normal again. I plan to do the ECA stack along with a little Winny to assist with my cutting efforts. This board does not seem to be anabolic, but I figured I must state all the facts. I loved the gains and strength I have made with EQ and the Winstrol helped me with my competition and cutting efforts.

5???10
Pre contest BW 138lbs
Post Bulk BW 167lbs

I will gather my meals for the past two days.
I hope you guys can offer some great advice and opinions!


----------



## Britney (Jan 20, 2003)

*Saturday 1/18/03*

ONE
2 Scoop Protein Powder
2 tbsp PB

TWO
1 can tuna
2 tbsp Newmans Balsamic
1 Mozz stick
veggies

THREE
5 ounces Chicken
2 tbsp Newmans
½ apple
veggies

SNACK?
½ Pro42 Bar
1 Grande Starbucks coffee

FOUR
*Prepared by Chevy???s Mex Restuarant
Chicken Breast
Rice
Sweet corn Tamolita- damn them!

FIVE
2 scoops Protein Powder
2 tbsp PB


*SUNDAY 1/19/03*

ONE
½ cup Oatmeal
2 tbsp PB
6 eggwhites

TWO
1 can tuna
2 tbsp Newmans Balsamic Vinegar
¼ cup Mozzarella
veggies

THREE
4 bites of Lean Steak
4 ounces Chicken
1 tbsp PB
5 oz Sweet potato

FOUR
1 Grande Starbucks Decaf
1 Pro42bar

FIVE
2 scoops Protein Powder
1.5 Tbsp PB

**PB is NOT natural


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey Britney! 

Welcome to IM! Good luck on your goals! 

Btw, are you a Britney fan too?  

Jen


----------



## Britney (Jan 20, 2003)

Thank you Nike Girl
I love your pic!
Britney is better than Christina


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

*Monday 1/20/03*

ONE

2 scoops Powder
2.5 tbsp cream
1 apple

TWO
5 ounces Chicken
½ c Brown Rice
2 tbsp Balsmaic Vinegrette
1 tsp flax
veggies

THREE
1 can tuna
1 tbsp Olive Oil n Vinegar
1 mozz stick
veggies

FOUR- preworkout
1 Grande Reg Coffee
2 tbsp table cream
1 Pro42Bar 

FIVE- post workout
4 ounces Sweet Potato
5 ounces chicken
1 tsp flax
2 tbsp Balsamic Vinegarette

Passed out on the couch and awoke at 2 am to have Meal Six

SIX
2 scoops Powder
1.5 tbsp PB


WORKOUt:
BACK AND INTERVAL CARDIO- 20MIN (NEARLY KICKED MY ASS! )


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

*POST BULK STATS*

Chest 37???

Waist 27???

Hips 37???

Thigh 22.5???

Calf 15 ¼???

Bicep (flexed) 12 ¾???


----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> Britney is better than Christina



Hi there, welcome aboard 

Don`t want to flame with my first post..but I have recently seen some pix that leave me disagreeing with you


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hi there, welcome aboard
> 
> Don`t want to flame with my first post..but I have recently seen some pix that leave me disagreeing with you



Hey Britney, welcome.

Looks like you know your stuff, we are glad to have you.  You are correct in that this board is less "anabolic" as you put it (and even on legal supps) than many boards.  But still, its the best collection of people I have seen.

Ignore Kuso, most of us do.  

Are you preparing for another show, when?  Where?  You work in Jersey too, or The City?

P.S.  You might want to post some progress pics.  Hell, if nothing else, post your comp pics for us to see!


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

Welcome Britney!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: POST BULK STATS*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Chest 37???
> 
> *Waist 27???*
> ...




Have you read this thread yet?


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes, I have. I will no longer include those in my meal plans- UNLESS I am craving SWEETS. They were good while they lasted I will say I have NOT been eatting protein bars regualrly- so my stats are not a reflection of that. I KNOW which foods contributed to the "bulk"

Thanks for visting W8!

BTW


BW 164 lbs last night....................down THREE lbs after ONE week?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> BW 164 lbs last night....................down THREE lbs after ONE week?



Quite possible.  One can easily loose up to 7-10 pounds in the first week.  Of course most of it is water.  I have no idea, though how the winny effects your body.  Since you can loose 2 pounds of fat per week, I can speculate that 3 pounds with winny is indeed possible.

Are you taking caliper measurements?


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

First:
Hello Lina, Kuso and Twin Peak

No pics yet


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Quite possible.  One can easily loose up to 7-10 pounds in the first week.  Of course most of it is water.  I have no idea, though how the winny effects your body.  Since you can loose 2 pounds of fat per week, I can speculate that 3 pounds with winny is indeed possible.
> 
> Are you taking caliper measurements?


TP
I am not on the Winny yet. I just took my last dose of EQ last MOnday. I started the E/C/A stack yesterday- although its been so long since I have done this- I forgot the schedule- everyday everyother?

I think it is probably water, although I HOPE its fat.

No calipers. I dont even want to know.....


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2003)

WELCOME BRITNEY!! You do know your stuff!!! Good Luck with your goals, and I'm glad you joined us here!!! 

I have one question though~ What is EQ & What is Winny??? 

Good luck girl!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 21, 2003)

EC can be used daily.  Some people prefer to cycle it (taking weekends off or 1 week per month, etc) but you need not alternate days.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi Britney 

Thanks for the kind words! 

DP


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

Sheesh, no feedback

I can't be doing everything right.


DAY 2 of the ECA, I have taken ONE dose MON and today- and I forgot how much it supresses the appetite! I am STRUGGLING  to put my oats down,  I want to  ....

Also just found out I will not be able to assist my cut with Winny Guess I will have to work harder and wait a lil longer. Just as well as I have been reading some purdy scary things about women and Winstrol. 

BTW I noticed my abs a bit in the gym, seems like the bloat is going DOWN


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Sheesh, no feedback
> 
> I can't be doing everything right.



Well....no, but since you asked  ....you're eating protein bars, sugared peanut butter, Sweet corn Tamolita...not sure what they are but if you're damning them you shouldn't be eating them, taking e/c/a and doing cardio 

Now...I'd excuse the cardio since it was HIT (  ) and since I only see 1 this week (hint) but the e/c/a at the beginning of your cut...and all that shit you're eating?  

Fix it! 

p.s....it appears that you _know_ what to do, but just aren't _doing_ it ....hence the "fix it"


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow...I just had to check to make sure that was me writing that and not DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wow...I just had to check to make sure that was me writing that and not DP



You "Know" what I think about that!   

DP


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well....no, but since you asked  ....you're eating protein bars, sugared peanut butter, Sweet corn Tamolita...not sure what they are but if you're damning them you shouldn't be eating them, taking e/c/a and doing cardio
> 
> Now...I'd excuse the cardio since it was HIT (  ) and since I only see 1 this week (hint) but the e/c/a at the beginning of your cut...and all that shit you're eating?
> ...




OUCH! Well I asked for it. No more bars, and I am finishing up the "sugared" PB. I must make my taste buds bland again I think I DO know what to do, just need a lil ass kicking a direction.

As for the cardio- I am doing ONE session a week after 2 MONTHS off, HIIT of course Nearly kicked my ass.

E/C/A stack Ir ead was BEST after coming off- because your body is catabolic.....Is there truth to that?


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh and THANKS!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> E/C/A stack Ir ead was BEST after coming off- because your body is catabolic.....Is there truth to that?




You're excused, lol....I don't know...that's DP's area, not mine 

And um...anytime!


----------



## Britney (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You're excused, lol....I don't know...that's DP's area, not mine
> 
> And um...anytime!





Well I dont know if it is true or not....DP?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

No....Britney...Eqiupose is oil based and dissap8s smoothly......you may get a big flux of estrogen, a little  acne...and then later as the estrogen calms down an unscheduled period .......but you're not going catabolic......

......if anything the E/C/A could promote catabolism  depending on the state or your neurotransmitters and adrenal hormones.

Yes, you "were " in a more anabolic/ mild androgenic state........but now with continued heavy lifts and adequate protein, it should all work out.......about 10 days to 2 weeks


DP


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

So......SHould I put off the E/C/A stack til later? I am seriously worried bout losing my strength and not losing the extra poundage.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Ignore Kuso, most of us do.




 Don`t think you got away with that one


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

*1/21/03 TUESDAY*

ONE
2 scoops Powder
2.5 tbsp cream
1 apple

TWO
½ c brown rice
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp newmans dressing
veggies

THREE
1 can tuna
2 tbsp newmans
1 tsp flax
veggies

FOUR- pre w/o
5 ounces chicken
2 tbsp PB

FIVE
6 eggwhites
½ c oats
1.5 tbsp PB

SIX- totally NOT hungry for this meal
1 can tuna
2 tbsp newmans
1 tsp flax

*Totals  1911 cals 79F 98C 194P *

WORKOUT= legs

Also picked up a client that wants to train


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Don`t think you got away with that one




***IGNORING KUSO*****


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: 1/21/03 TUESDAY*



> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> Also picked up a client that wants to train



Good stuff! Congrats


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> ***IGNORING KUSO*****



I retract my previous post


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> ***IGNORING KUSO*****



My work is done here.   

Can I add some discussion to your use of EC.  I know nothing about EQ or illicit anabolic steroids, but EC is frequently used (and recommended) post PH/PS cycle.  The reason is:

- post cycle cals should be high to keep mass and strength gains
- EC, in addition to increasing metabolism, has a nutrient partitioning effect, thus shuttling more cals and protein into the muscles rather than fat cells

I think there was another reason, but I can't remember that now.  I am not sure this would hold true for an EQ cycle, but I would think, logically speaking, that the reasoning should apply.

Are you taking anything post cycle, legal or otherwise?


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> My work is done here.
> 
> Can I add some discussion to your use of EC.  I know nothing about EQ or illicit anabolic steroids, but EC is frequently used (and recommended) post PH/PS cycle.  The reason is:
> ...



Yes, I believe you are absolutely correct Twin Peak. And I am sure Kuso appreciates your charm
 I have read over and over again the above. I am leery of maintaining the high cals since I have never been this ???thick??? (although to my fellow gym friends is a ???good??? thick  ) EQ was my very first cycle and I kept it extremely light (Half of a 1/2cc, peaking at a 1/2cc) as I was worried about my reaction, being a lady and all. I had planned to use the Winny/ EC combo post cycle, but looks like Winny will not be accessible right now, so I am stuck with just the EC. I am just worried that using the stack now will leave me at a standstill later in my cut. I hope to compete this Spring, but I don???t know how much cutting I can do. I do not want to rush, I want to keep most of my gains


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

Keeping the gains is critical.  

Why not hold off a few weeks on the cut, use the EC as post cycle therapy and then cut it after a few weeks, when the cut begins.

I have heard of people with good results using Avant's topical FL7 when keeping cals through the roof post cycle.  Its used then to stave off fat gain.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Britney....at .25 ml and then .5 ml....even if it was "double strength"...(old EQ is 50 mg/ml)......you're not gonna have a problem....trust me.....

You'll lose the same amount of size....with or w/o the E/C/A......however probably retain 80-90% of the strength increase 


The descision to use the stack early...will make it less useful, (as you will "blow" a certain amount of receptors) later in your cut.

When people talk about "coming off" in the BB world..it usually involvles orals (A-50, D-bol), "fina"...not finasteride, but trenbelone acetate (given to cows 60 days before slaughter), GH, Insulin, and about 2-6 oil/water based test esters/metabolites......so a litlle EQ....don't even worry  


DP


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmm, Avant's topical FL7, never heard of it. Do you know a site I can check it out? I suppose I am just eager to "fit" into my pants like I used to, although I kinda like my look in gym clothes. 
That is my dilema, the calories. While "on" I was consuming PLENTY of calories along with a vast amount of protein. I probably was at *upwards* 2500 not counting the days were "bad" food was included, raising my cals I dropped it down to about 2100-2200 cals give or take starting last week with CLEAN food. I suppose my cals are still high enough for me coming off, as i could not get cut on this many cals. I have about 220g P 90g F and 100-120g C/day. Not sure of these totals. 

Thanks so much for your input Twin Peak, keep the posts coming


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Keeping the gains is critical.
> 
> Why not hold off a few weeks on the cut, use the EC as post cycle therapy and then cut it after a few weeks, when the cut begins.
> ...



 Tappering off  the EQ would have made sense.....I don't want to suggest the protocol however!  



DP


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

what is EQ????


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Hmm, Avant's topical FL7, never heard of it. Do you know a site I can check it out?



www.1fast400.com


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

Horse = EQUI ....LOL 

(it's an AS (anabolic steroid), with mild to moderate androgenic effects)

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> www.1fast400.com



That's the best place to buy it.  More info can be had at Avant's website, but I think its down right now (avantlabs.com).  Avant's forum also has plenty of discussions about it with some user feedback.

Have you never heard of Avant or never heard of FL7?  Its one of their newer products.

I am having the same dilema as you now (pants and shirt colar fitting or continue bulking.  I have commited to bulking though, for another 2 1/2 weeks, then 2 weeks post cycle recovery then the cut.


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Tappering off  the EQ would have made sense.....I don't want to suggest the protocol however!
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about "tapering" but I was doing so little, it didnt make sense. I peaked at 1/2 cc and then leveled off a bit. I wanted more once I saw the strenght gains, but I restricted myself, as more is not always better- esp for a first cycle.  Protocol???


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> what is EQ????


Hi Princess
EQ is Equipoise, an anabolic steroid


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

Injectible or oral?


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the link Kuso

Twin~How long have you been on a bulk? I have been "bulking" for about 8-9weeks. I guess my post-bulk began last week.


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Injectible or oral?


Injectable.......


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Thanks for the link Kuso



TP    ...she`s no longer ignoring me


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Tappering off  the EQ would have made sense.....I don't want to suggest the protocol however!
> 
> 
> ...



Um  Why not?? You ARE a mod in the Anabolic Steroids forum.............


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> TP    ...she`s no longer ignoring me



She's throwing you a bone.  Get over it!  (Note to Britney -- you will learn that I use smilies sparingly and the lack of them does not necessarily mean I am being serious.  Kuso well knows this.)

Brit, I have been bulking oh since September or so.  Am in the middle of my second PH cycle and went from 200 to 227.  I'd say well more than half of that is muscle.  At least, I hope!  I have 2 1/2 weeks left on the cycle (4 week cycle) and then 2 weeks recovery and then cut.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks Britney! I'm gonna try to find more info on it. Would it help lean out legs???


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

P, you know its illegal right?  And, see above, its injected.

Not a moral statement Brit, just I don't think P realizes this.


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Britney....at .25 ml and then .5 ml....even if it was "double strength"...(old EQ is 50 mg/ml)......you're not gonna have a problem....trust me.....
> 
> You'll lose the same amount of size....with or w/o the E/C/A......however probably retain 80-90% of the strength increase
> ...



DP, my EQ is 200mg Strength PER CC. I am told it is THE STRONGEST. The only sides I have had were breakouts on my back and my hair is everywhere, though I show no visible signs of balding. To be honest, my hair was the main reason I didnt do more.

Should I worry now?


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> P, you know its illegal right?  And, see above, its injected.
> 
> Not a moral statement Brit, just I don't think P realizes this.



No offense taken TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> No offense taken TP



We should get along just fine then!

Hey, you never answered my questions about where in NJ you worked/lived.


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> We should get along just fine then!
> 
> Hey, you never answered my questions about where in NJ you worked/lived.


OOPS
Sorry, forgot bout that one.  
I live in Northern NJ. I do not work in NY- I could never do the commute. I manage the billing for a local gym and sometimes train clients as well. So I am always in the gym How about yourself? You are familiar with Northern NJ? I am in the Paramus area.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

OHH WOW TP! THANKS for telling me that!! No ~ I didn't know that stuff was Illegal! I was about to go to DNS Or smoothie King looking for it..how dumb would I have looked! Thanks! 

And Where is injected to??


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> DP, my EQ is 200mg Strength PER CC. I am told it is THE STRONGEST. The only sides I have had were breakouts on my back and my hair is everywhere, though I show no visible signs of balding. To be honest, my hair was the main reason I didnt do more.
> 
> Should I worry now?


Question, you've never stated your dosage/wk... unless I'm mistaken.  Well that wasn't exactly a ?, but are you going @ 200/wk?   And my personal preference is to use "fat-burners"    during the last 3weeks of the cycle and the 2 post cycle to keep the anabolism going through, though the idea of going afterwards isn't too shabby  .  I've done both, but usually go w/ the previous over the former.     Is is univet?  ttokkyo?  ip? ...?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> And Where is injected to??


quads  , glutes  , bis  not a gr8 idea w/ EQ IMO, tris  , delts   ...    basically intra-muscularly anywhere that can hold the oil


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

Oh wow! Very interesting. SHould I use this stuff??


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

Ummmm.... AAS are not to be taken lightly or on a whim.  There are very strong legal implications to their use and most of all, one must educate themselves 1st.


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Question, you've never stated your dosage/wk... unless I'm mistaken.  Well that wasn't exactly a ?, but are you going @ 200/wk?   And my personal preference is to use "fat-burners"    during the last 3weeks of the cycle and the 2 post cycle to keep the anabolism going through, though the idea of going afterwards isn't too shabby  .  I've done both, but usually go w/ the previous over the former.     Is is univet?  ttokkyo?  ip? ...?



I started with .25CC then built up to .50CC over a few weeks, stayed a .50CC for 2-3 weeks and then dropped down. When I said 200mg per CC, that is the ratio of Equipoise per full CC. Thanks for your thoughts!

Looks like I have some thinking to do...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

thank you cornfed!! I'm to chicken to try it anyway. But your right, if I ever did, I would want to know EVERYTHING About it!! Is there a website or something, a book?? anything?? Where I can learn more w/o bugging you guys?


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Ummmm.... AAS are not to be taken lightly or on a whim.  There are very strong legal implications to their use and most of all, one must educate themselves 1st.


That's right Princess. It is not to be taken lightly, as it isnt for everyone. I read and read and read before taking my first cycle. I was lucky and didnt have any sides, cept for my hair everywhere There are many risks and sides associated with steroids, especially for the ladies. Not to mention it is an illegal substance. Hope this helps


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> thank you cornfed!! I'm to chicken to try it anyway. But your right, if I ever did, I would want to know EVERYTHING About it!! Is there a website or something, a book?? anything?? Where I can learn more w/o bugging you guys?


You can just do a search on ANABOLIC STEROIDS on Google or Yahoo- you will pull up many web sites


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

YOu guys are great! Now, how bout them CARBS??? How many is too many? DP, I HOPE you will respond too


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> When I said 200mg per CC, that is the ratio of Equipoise per full CC. Thanks for your thoughts!


I realize that, I was just wondrin' what dose you were taking.   

and TP,
When you said that 3lbs a week is possible w/ winny, AAS do not contribute directly to fat loss.  Rather, the increase in LBM changes body composition, and "cutting" drugs are just generally those w/ less pronounce water retention or those that affect density more strongly than others:
T propionate
Fina (trenbolone acetate)
winstrol (stanozol)
Primo
EQ (eguipoise ~ boldenone undicyclate)
anavar (oxandrolone)
Stenox (flourimethylstenolone)


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

another site that's awesome is testosterones.com

as for carbs, (dp 'n w8 may not agree) I say to keep them all in fibrous greens, w/ the exception of post WO and then 13-17g sugars and at tops 30-35g total carbs post WO


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I realize that, I was just wondrin' what dose you were taking.
> * OK, I thought so*
> 
> ...


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> another site that's awesome is testosterones.com
> 
> as for carbs, (dp 'n w8 may not agree) I say to keep them all in fibrous greens, w/ the exception of post WO and then 13-17g sugars and at tops 30-35g total carbs post WO



Also Anabolicreview.com....

That seems rather LOW carbs. Are you incorporating what I have known to be called a "carb up"?

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um  Why not?? You ARE a mod in the Anabolic Steroids forum.............




I am? LOL....I guess because of supps huh?  (I only consider myself a supps mod)..

Anyway.....A while back......I helped high profile guy with T3 dosing protocol...deal was No DNP (dinitrophenol), and a limited specified amount of clen..on a particular schedule...

Long story short....guy does all three in mass.......intrepreted the instructions incorrectly (some people, believe it or not, are not smart enough to do drugs...not the case here)....almost ends up in the hospital, writes me that he is sweating so profusely, can barely breath, he's about to get electrocuted by his keyboard, etc.  So, from that day forward...I have designed Nutritional Programs....taking into account what a person is using or plans to use.....but not advising on usage.  

Back to Britney........quad strength has only been available for a while (compared to years and years).....I still think, and this is if you were weekly or biweekly....you're doseage will not pose a problem with cutting and retaining as much as you would, E/C/A or not. 


DP

Will check you're program more carefully tonigh!


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Also Anabolicreview.com....
> 
> That seems rather LOW carbs. Are you incorporating what I have known to be called a "carb up"?
> ...


I carb up every 4th day and consume around 120g carbs, mostly complex 

... I tend to cheat every now and again, though


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

THANKS Britney & Cornfed for those sites!!! Ya'll are great!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

Whooo, I was away for an hour....

Corn -- I never said that.  Please reread.  I KNOW jack about illegal AAS and even less about EQ or Winny.  I said that you can lose 2 pounds of fat per week w/o any "cutting aids".  So it is perhaps possible to lose 3 per week with....never said can.

P, I am ROTFLMAO at the thought of you in Smoothie King, ordering an Almond Mocha and asking them to throw in some EQ and Winny!  F-ing hilarious!!!

Brit, I am a lawyer and work in Manhattan, and yes, I commute.  It sucks.  I don't know Jersey THAT well but lived in NY my whole life (cept school).

As to carbs, it depends.  Personally, I think it should be determined in this order:

1) your goal
2) your maintenance cal level
3) the daily cal level needed to achieve the goal
4) your protein intake
5) your fat and carb intake

You can either do high fat low carb, split them evenly, low fat high carb.  It depends on your personal philosophy, your personal reaction to each macro, and how low in BF you expect to go.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> P, I am ROTFLMAO at the thought of you in Smoothie King, ordering an Almond Mocha and asking them to throw in some EQ and Winny!  F-ing hilarious!!!



LMAO!!! No kidding TP!!! OMG! THAT Would have been Horrible!! I'm sooo glad you guys responded to me fast!!!!! Thanks!! LoL!!!!


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

*01/22/03 Wednesday*

ONE 
2 scoops Protein Powder
2.5 tbsp Cream
1 apple
  ** Shake fell all over my pants and floor I just mopped over the weekend Had to change and make a new shake, and of course there had to be an accident on the way to work......rant over

TWO
2/3 c brown rice
4 ounces chicken (weight cooked)
2.5 tbsp Newmans
veggies

THREE
1 can Chunk Light Tuna
2 tbsp Newmans
1 tsp flax
veggies

**Grande Regular Coffee of the Day**

FOUR
2 ounces chicken ( ran out )
2/3 cup Low fat cottage cheese with Chives
1.5 tbsp PB, natty

FIVE
4-5 ounces Top Round Steak (cooked wt)
Onions
4 oz Sweet Potato
1 mozz stick
veggies

SIX
6 eggwhites
2 whole eggs


*TOTALS: 2045calories  85g FAT 107g CARBS 206g PROTEIN*
WORKOUT- OFF DAY


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

Just realized my caloric range per day is actually around 1900-2050 calories per day, not 2200


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey TP- That was pretty funny about Princess in Smoothie King. Don't worry Princess, you are a doll


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Hey TP- That was pretty funny about Princess in Smoothie King. Don't worry Princess, you are a doll



If you knew here well, you'd think that was even funnier.  But from this comment, sounds like you have picked up on her personality already!  ("you are a doll"


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If you knew here well, you'd think that was even funnier.  But from this comment, sounds like you have picked up on her personality already!  ("you are a doll"


Yep, I have lurked in her journal A TOTAL sweetie.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Yep, I have lurked in her journal A TOTAL sweetie.



Ah, a lurker!  Your kind can be very dangerous, having more knowledge than would otherwise appear.


----------



## Britney (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ah, a lurker!  Your kind can be very dangerous, having more knowledge than would otherwise appear.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Hey TP- That was pretty funny about Princess in Smoothie King. Don't worry Princess, you are a doll




awwwwwww thanks!!!!!  You guys are sooo sweet!!!!  

Soo you have lurked in my nutty journal, eh?? Oh uh.. I was just about to whip it into shape, theres too much blahblah in it.. but its fun!! I do workout/ I swear! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> If you knew here well, you'd think that was even funnier.  But from this comment, sounds like you have picked up on her personality already!  ("you are a doll"



I know, I am such a crazy NUT
  

Thanks TP


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Whooo, I was away for an hour....
> 
> Corn -- I never said that.  Please reread.  I KNOW jack about illegal AAS and even less about EQ or Winny.  I said that you can lose 2 pounds of fat per week w/o any "cutting aids".  So it is perhaps possible to lose 3 per week with....never said can.


Oh, I wasn't meaning to assume anything... just wanting to clarify so that everyone would avoid the trap of _possibly_ interpereting that notion.   No offence meant in the least  
Just 1 of my many soapboxes


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> P, I am ROTFLMAO at the thought of you in Smoothie King, ordering an Almond Mocha and asking them to throw in some EQ and Winny!  F-ing hilarious!!!




  I would have loved to have seen that


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

haha Kuso!! Omg! What would they have done at smoothie King?? maybe arrest Me? LoL~~ Or probably let my blond bootie slideeeeee ...LMAO STILLLL~~ I'm gonna go crawl in a hole now, soooo embarrassed, YOU GUYS Gotta teach me this illegal crap, so I don't look like I'm a NEWBIE.. I swear~
Okay gonna go hide now..hehhehehee


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Or probably let my blond bootie slideeeeee ...



Well, if it was me I`d let that blonde booty slide    



LMAO


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

awwwwww well thanks honey!!! your sooo nice!!!!   LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Oh, I wasn't meaning to assume anything... just wanting to clarify so that everyone would avoid the trap of _possibly_ interpereting that notion.   No offence meant in the least
> Just 1 of my many soapboxes



None taken.  I just want to be clear on what I said.  I have no problem admitting when I don't know shiat about a topic.  And when I know nothing, I don't want it to look like I think I do!!!

P.S.  This is an interesting journal.  Not only is it interesting in and of itself, but it has attracted a different collection of members than probably any other journal.  Interesting.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> P.S.  This is an interesting journal.  Not only is it interesting in and of itself, but it has attracted a different collection of members than probably any other journal.  Interesting.



I was thinking the same thing toooooo TP!!! Its very interesting!!!


----------



## Britney (Jan 23, 2003)

Interesting indeed

Today SUCKS. Had to get up at the crack of dawn to drive an hour for a USELESS seminar, that nearly had me falling asleep. Meal one was ok, but I could not break out chicken during this meeting They provided coffee and fat laden muffins and croissants. I work for a GYM, you would think they???d be more health conscience I brought a Pro42 bar in case of an emergency, 4 hrs after Meal one called for bar consumption

I am tired and cranky. So what are we going to debate today?


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> So what are we going to debate today?



Throw a topic out and well entertain you


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

No Kidding girl~ you would think your gym would have like protein sample bars out or something, to snack on!! How crazy!! VERY Smart of you to bring that bar!! 

Hope your day gets better!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

I am not surprised.  One of my old gyms used to have regular client appreciation days or open house days.  They'd put up ballons, etc.

And the would serve pizza!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Interesting indeed
> 
> They provided coffee and fat laden muffins and croissants. I work for a GYM, you would think they???d be more health conscience



My gym does the same stupid thing...are they all dense or something?


----------



## Britney (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Will check you're program more carefully tonigh!




:sigh:
 It sure is quiet in this interesting journal today


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

So stir some shit up!


----------



## Britney (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> So stir some shit up!



ALRIGHT THEN.....................................




I did cardio Monday night and plan to do another HIIT tonight


----------



## Britney (Jan 23, 2003)

oh, and I also took the stack AGAIN today- as I was FALLING asleep at my desk


----------



## lina (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My gym does the same stupid thing...are they all dense or something?



Nope that's callled good business sense!

That's how they stay in business! 

Wake up Britney!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 23, 2003)

THE STACK!  NOT THE STACK!  OMG!!!!

Stop doing cardio though dammit!


----------



## Britney (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> THE STACK!  NOT THE STACK!  OMG!!!!
> 
> * LOL *
> ...


----------



## Britney (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Nope that's callled good business sense!
> 
> That's how they stay in business!
> ...




Very GOOD thinking


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2003)

I can't believe no one has pornalized this thread yet!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't think anyone should either!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

My goal is to get abs like w8's!!! 
Love your avatar w8!! You look Awesome!!!!

Hi Britney!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks Princess


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2003)

Your welcome w8!!  

Hi Britney! How are you?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I can't believe no one has pornalized this thread yet!!!!!!


----------



## Britney (Jan 28, 2003)

Not in a pornal mood


Time is starting to tick.  Had a great weekend, and had some, or I should say plenty of alcohol. Discovered lemon drops shots Lemon + Sugar= YUMMY  I had to egt this out of my system as I am now focusing in on my goals for my second show. There were two I had in mind, one 05/17 (Suburban BB/NJ State) and the other 07/19/03 (Physique 2003). BUT I just called for info and they CHANGED the 05/17 contest date to April 26th!   I don???t think I can be ready by 4/26-that???s only *TWELVE* weeks away I don???t want to wait all the way til July to compete. This sucks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Look in "other" Federations....NGA, NABBA, ABA, etc....

So you're ready, or fixin' to get ready to be serious?  

DP


----------



## kuso (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Not in a pornal mood



Anything we can do about that?


----------



## Britney (Jan 28, 2003)

I AM READY

I want to stick with NPC. I don???t know why I am afraid to veer off into other associations I will look though.l; I did find some more show dates

05/10 NPC Philadelphia Classic NQ
05/10 NPC Mid Atlantic Grand Prix (NJ area)
06/07 NPC Trenton NJ  BB~Figure??? 
06/07 Nations Capitol Muscle Mania&Fitness America/*Miss Bikini America Pagent*~ Sounds very interesting???anyone ever heard of this?????
07/12 NPC BodyRock MD area~Leery of this one as I know  a figure competitor that comeptes here, she will kick all our asses
07/19 NPC Physique 2003 Kennilworth, NJ
08/16 NPC Muscle Beach NJ
09/27 NPC South Jersey


I want to do them ALL


----------



## Britney (Jan 28, 2003)

*Tuesday 1/28/02*

Meal One
1.75 scoops Protein
1.5 tbsp Almond Butter 

**1 Grande coffee, 2 Sweetner/2 tbsp half&half***

Meal Two
1 can Tuna
2 tbsp Newman
1 tsp Flax???guessimate
½ apple (was supposed to be a whole, but I am FULL )
Green beans


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Anything we can do about that?



Maybe this thread doesn't need to be pornalized people


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2003)

Go w8! 

Ya you guys leave her alone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I AM READY
> 
> 
> I want to do them ALL




That's the spirit!  


P.S....funny how when ya bulk you pick up some bad habits you wouldn't do otherwise. I did it too.


----------



## Britney (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That's the spirit!
> 
> 
> P.S....funny how when ya bulk you pick up some bad habits you wouldn't do otherwise. I did it too.







Hey W8, I was thinking of following your leg program you did today tonight, but I didn't see any hammie exercises. Should I add em in? 

I have been doing heavy lifts/sets of 10/8/6/4 reps the past two months, its time to start higher reps fo rmy legs, dont you think?


----------



## Britney (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe this thread doesn't need to be pornalized people




NO PORNALIZING PLEASE


 

Hiya Princess


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure....you could try 12, 10, 8, 8 for a change 

Keep your legs high on the press and push through your heels.  Single leg lunge and sumo's hit your glutes and hammies just fine  Trust me, lol.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2003)

Hiya Britney


----------



## Britney (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sure....you could try 12, 10, 8, 8 for a change
> 
> Keep your legs high on the press and push through your heels.  Single leg lunge and sumo's hit your glutes and hammies just fine  Trust me, lol.



K

Just tried a search for SUMO description- can't find it in your journal....happen to have it handy?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hiya Britney



Alright P, I have an issue with this.  There should be no/little chatting going on here.  If this is a chatty journal, it should be free to pornalize.  If it is going to be hardcore, lets let it be hardcore.

Fair?

(Of course, it is Brit's journal and she can do as she likes, just my two cents).


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> K
> 
> Just tried a search for SUMO description- can't find it in your journal....happen to have it handy?




The "One Legged" Smith Lunges (back leg up on a bench) are in her journal (back a ways)...and there is an excellent Hammie Triset in mine (recent).....just combine and Go Crazy!   

So which Contest(s)??? 



DP


----------



## Britney (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The "One Legged" Smith Lunges (back leg up on a bench) are in her journal (back a ways)...*Ah, yes I have done those- killer*and there is an excellent Hammie Triset in mine (recent).....just combine and Go Crazy!   *Going now...*
> 
> So which Contest(s)???
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I've never even heard of that...but isn't Musclemania a natural show?


----------



## Britney (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've never even heard of that...but isn't Musclemania a natural show?


Yup. 
http://www.dcbodybuilding.com/2002show/figure.htm

DRUG TESTING PROCEDURES

The overall winners of each class will be drug tested by means of urinalysis, which will be provided following the awards presentation. Anyone found using a controlled bodybuilding drug including drug-like enhancers will lose their title. Banned substances will include anabolic steroids, prescription diuretics, clenbuterol. If a contestant's drug test turns up positive, there will be no re-test.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Yup.
> http://www.dcbodybuilding.com/2002show/figure.htm
> 
> ...



I seriously doubt they will test......it's always threatened..seldom done! 

How do you do a 'routine' in a Bikini?   (pornal opening, sorry)

DP


----------



## kuso (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe this thread doesn't need to be pornalized people



HEY! She looked sad and I though she needed cheering up!  Jeezeu, a guy can`t even be nice around here with being accused of ill intentions


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I seriously doubt they will test......it's always threatened..seldom done!
> 
> How do you do a 'routine' in a Bikini?   (pornal opening, sorry)
> ...




Are you suggesting that she enter a natural show knowing she's not natural?   

As a natural athlete...that would piss me off!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> HEY! She looked sad and I though she needed cheering up!  Jeezeu, a guy can`t even be nice around here with being accused of ill intentions



And you! Take a hint! The whole freaking lot of ya's! Any pornalizing of this thread and I will kick some fuqqing ass! 

Clear? 

Good!



Now someone make me a sam'ich!

  <----I'm still serious even though I'm laughing


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not suggesting it.....at the NPC level...it is a given.....Musclemania in the states is a rung higher, like the USA's or Jr National NPC's.  

You have seen my posts before about 'Natural" not being Natural (there is one here somewhere)....I'm sorry.....just reporting what I know 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm not suggesting it.....at the NPC level...it is a given.....Musclemania in the states is a rung higher, like the USA's or Jr National NPC's.
> 
> You have seen my posts before about 'Natural" not being Natural (there is one here somewhere)....I'm sorry.....just reporting what I know
> ...



p.s  I believe HardasNails or someone pointed that out too?


----------



## kuso (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And you! Take a hint! The whole freaking lot of ya's! Any pornalizing of this thread and I will kick some fuqqing ass!



Take your best shot.....


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

I *know* it happens....just don't want you suggesting it...and don't want her doing it.....morals people! GGGGRRRRRRRRr


----------



## kuso (Jan 28, 2003)

Some info on sumo`s and a pic of the stance, though not the best one.

And don`t worry about w8...she always gets bitchy when she`s cutting


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

I haven't even started yet


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)

Damned...we`re all in trouble when you do then


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

Sheesh, I created quite a stir......

First, thank you Kuso for the descriptive link.

Second, thank you DP for admitting to the REALITY of Bodybuilding and Fitness. If you think Monica Brant has never dabbled- you are NUTS. The reality is, Pro???s are ON. The other reality is, you cannot turn into a BB overnight or gain 10lbs of muscle from ONE cycle, esp a weak one like I did. In order to reap the benefits of juicing, one needs significant doses, LENGTHS of TIME, and MULTIPLE cycles of MULTIPLE anabolics. I am proof of that. The cycle did give me awesome strenght gains- but that???s temporary. The amnt of muscle gain is miniscule. Hard work and diet is still needed. There is no MAGIC when it comes to Bbing. True some people do need to work harder, but just like its not fair, those with WEAK genetics should not have to accept that. You ashould have the power to make the changes you want/need. W8 I know you have a right to your opinion and that???s fine, but I will tell you if you plan on being a professional or winning higher leverl comps- Nationals/USA ect, then unless you have SUPERIOUR genes(which IS possible) you ar eonly gonna go so far.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

Britney....don't misunderstand me....I have no problem w/ people using. I do have a problem w/ people who have used entering *natural* shows to cheat their way to a win.  I am not saying it doesn't happen. But it doesn't mean everyone needs to contribute to the problem.

If I work my ass off for 5 years to get the physique I have, then NOBODY has the right to take juice and in less than a year stand next to me in a NATURAL show. If I make the decision to leave natural shows and stand next to juicers that is my problem.

Ian Walling is an amazing natural athlete....years and years of hard work. He placed second at the Musclemania Worlds. The first place winner later tested (yes, they DO test) positive and lost his title. That is so wrong. For Ian to work his ass off and to be cheated out of his moment on stage where he should have won because some ass can't stay in the proper shows is bullshit! Even though Ian now holds the title, he will NEVER get that moment back....he was cheated and that shit pisses me off. And if it happened to me, not only would it piss me off, but it would completely destroy everything I believe in in regards to bodybuilding...I would never compete again.


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

I hear you W8, but I GUARANTEE you have stood next to users already. Its not fair, but its reality. 
But I think we are arguing over NOTHING because I don???t recall saying I planned on entering So pleasxe don't put me in that catagory of people.
In fact I put a  next to the fact they tested- as in "Fuq, guess I can't enter"


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Britney....don't misunderstand me....I have no problem w/ people using. I do have a problem w/ people who have used entering *natural* shows to cheat their way to a win.  I am not saying it doesn't happen. But it doesn't mean everyone needs to contribute to the problem.



Leah, I agree with this in GENERAL.  But you must recognize that there are natural shows, and then there are "natural" shows.  It doesn't take much to find out which is which.

If you are a true natural athlete (not even sure what that means these days) and you compete in a so-called "natural" show where everyone/most-everone is not natural, you must understand this.

Now if it truly is a natural show, and one or two people enter who are one, then s/he is cheating.  There is a difference.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> DRUG TESTING PROCEDURES
> 
> The overall winners of each class will be drug tested by means of urinalysis, which will be provided following the awards presentation. Anyone found using a controlled bodybuilding drug including *drug-like enhancers* will lose their title. Banned substances will include anabolic steroids, prescription diuretics, clenbuterol. If a contestant's drug test turns up positive, there will be no re-test.



What the hell does this mean?  What does natural mean anymore.  It seems like such an ambiguous term now-a-days.

P.S.  I really do love this journal.

P.S.S.  Leah, I hope you weren't referring to me here:

"And you! Take a hint! The whole freaking lot of ya's!"


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I hear you W8, but I GUARANTEE you have stood next to users already. Its not fair, but its reality.
> But I think we are arguing over NOTHING because I don???t recall saying I planned on entering So pleasxe don't put me in that catagory of people.
> In fact I put a  next to the fact they tested- as in "Fuq, guess I can't enter"




I know that I have, but I don't have to like it.  And I don't have to keep my mouth shut when I _know_ it's happening.

I know you never said you were going to. My original posts on this subject was for DP, and it has escalated because of things he's said...and then I had to respond to you  lol I didn't realize I felt so strongly about this issue.

I don't mean to ruin your journal, and it's your business about where you compete and I didn't put you in that category, I have not and will not judge you on AS use....again....I have no problem w/ that.

I won't say another word on this subject (in your journal at least)


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Leah, I agree with this in GENERAL.  But you must recognize that there are natural shows, and then there are "natural" shows.  It doesn't take much to find out which is which.
> 
> If you are a true natural athlete (not even sure what that means these days) and you compete in a so-called "natural" show where everyone/most-everone is not natural, you must understand this.
> ...



Sorry...one more, lol

For the last time....I UNDERSTAND that!


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

A lil friendly debate is always good

Anyhoo.........................
Yesterday SUCKED, plain and simple. From my coffee difficulties in the AM to not finding a parking spot at the gym, to not having a key to my apt and having to drive an extra 40 min to get one I almost didn???t make the gym. I was so aggravated- that I went shopping instead But that backfored since trying on pants post bulk, will make you want to go to the gym

Left W8???s leg workout on my work desk, so I ended up working out with a trainer, who is also my gym friend. He KICKED my ASS!! I thought of DP He kept making me do MORE reps after I said I was done- the burn and the lightheadness was awesome. My eye was twitching too
I am SORE already- my legs are  ACHING


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

Shit, I tend to use ALOT of smileys


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Shit, I tend to use ALOT of smileys



Then we offset each other.  

Today any better?  Why do you have to "go to the gym" if you work in a gym?


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> P.S.  I really do love this journal.




Me too!  LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Me too!  LOL



I should hope so!


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Then we offset each other.
> 
> Today any better?  Why do you have to "go to the gym" if you work in a gym?


Guess so

I usually mix it up. My gym is a chain, and I am in the corporate office location, and my gym here is kind of sucky. Esp for legs- they don???t have certain machines- Hack Squat, One Legged Curl ect. Prior to me working at this one, I always trained at one of their other locations, and made many friends/workout partners ect. So even though it is less convenient, I am more at "home". Make sense?  Besides working out where you WORK ALL day can have a negative effect on a workout- kind of like studying in bed


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

I always studied in bed.  With the tv on.


----------



## Britney (Jan 29, 2003)

At least you studied.........


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> At least you studied.........



In law school yes.  In undergrad, I had other, uh, interests.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Today any better?  Why do you have to "go to the gym" if you work in a gym?



She's like me, I'm working at 24hr Fitness and working out at Golds.   For me it's the atmosphere, equipment, and type of people who go there to workout. 

Oh yeah hiya Britney


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

I have decided to try and cut for the 05/10/03 show. Its exactly 14 weeks away, so I am not sure how feasible that is If I fail, I can always float along until the Physique 2003 on July 19th (NQ), and if I succeed I can do BOTH

Think its possible??


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

I think you can do it!

Good luck


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> I have decided to try and cut for the 05/10/03 show. Its exactly 14 weeks away, so I am not sure how feasible that is If I fail, I can always float along until the Physique 2003 on July 19th (NQ), and if I succeed I can do BOTH
> 
> Think its possible??



Yes....if your diet is perfect from here out


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Kuso

W8~ I know I can be a PERFECT dieter, but I am leery of the fact of *FOURTEEN WEEKS*. Last show I was less BW and needed almost 4 MONTHS to prepare. Which was barely enough time. This time I need to drop about 20lbs I am not sure how and when to cram in cardio and cut carbs ect. On such a small time frame


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 30, 2003)

Good Point....maybe you should do pics for DP?


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

*embarassment*


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good Point....maybe you should do pics for DP?



I'd like to meet a "Perfect Dieter"....although I have met  a erfect Angel"....I hope it's a slightly different degree of "Perfection!"    


DP


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'd like to meet a "Perfect Dieter"....although I have met  a erfect Angel"....I hope it's a slightly different degree of "Perfection!"
> 
> 
> DP




I said I CAN BE a perfect dieter, not WAS

I have pics I just took yesterday for progress tracking, on my home PC. Better be nice I know where my "problem areas" are


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 30, 2003)

LYAO!    Y =...........

Of Course I'll be nice....when you learn to be patient!  j/k 

(I'll PM you my E-Mail...but won't see then till very late tonight)


DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

I was a "perfect" dieter when I competed for 12 and 14 weeks, respectively.  Course, I am defining "perfect" as meaning not a single deviation from my planned diet.  My training partner, who has unbelievable genetics, was on the same diet for the same contest.  He wasn't perfect, and in the final week, during our carb depletion, he had one iced animal cracker.  Then the fucker polished off the bag!  Why call him a fucker?  Cuz he won the show!  And I taught him how to train, eat, pose, everything!  Bastard!

Anyway, Brit, what are your current weight and BF stats.  14 weeks should be plenty of time to drop 20 pounds, particularly if some of that is water weight.

1 - 1 1/2 pounds per week is very doable.


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

At the animal cracker guy. I hate genetically blessed people LOL
You have competed? Any plans to compete again?

I plan to check my BW again tonight. I might get my BF done this week. I am terrified of what to expect. I think it is possible too, but I KNOW it will have to be perfect like DP mentioned. I am ready and the least I can do is try, right? So I guess that means no burrito for lunch, eh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

I have competed twice (small, local shows) in 96 and 98.  I am back to lifting now for a little over a year.  I'd like to do another show but not unless/until I can compete at a BW in the 190s (I was about 180 the last two times).

So yes, I will compete again, its a question of when.  This summer, this fall, or next year.  I am 225 at around 18% right now.  I'll do a mini-cut in a few weeks to hopefully drop around 10 pounds, then I can see where I stand.

If possible, my gym is sponsoring a NABBA show on LI in July.  I can get to the right BF level, just don't know whether I'll be big enough if I do.  We shall see.  This is all in my journal, BTW.


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

I am sorry TP, I have peeked in your journal, but here at work I am lucky to barely post/read my own. Judging from your pics, I think you have much potential. 

Long Island, eh? I may be moving to White Plains. I will know hopefully by days end. Familiar with that area? I have never been there.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

Sure, its a nice area.  Moving for work reasons?  What chain do you work for?


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

I am not moving for work reasons. I may moving due to my husband???s possible promotion. He has commuted from NJ to NY a few years ago, and it killed him. He may have to work in White Plains, if promoted. The company will cover the moving expenses. So why not right? I am not sure what I will do. I am think about going back to school


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 30, 2003)

For what?


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

Law ust kidding. I was thinking of getting a real estate license.


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

DAY ONE OF PERFECTION TIL 05/10/03

ONE
2 scoops Protein Powder
.75 ounces of Peanuts 
Coffee with table cream/2 sweetner

TWO
4 ounces Chicken (wt cooked)
1 apple
2 tbsp Newmans 
Green Beans

THREE
Same as TWO sans Apple

FOUR
1 can tuna
1 Pepper
1.5 Tbsp Newmans
1 Tsp Flax
5 strawberries


FIVE
6 egg whites
2 yolks
1/2 c oats

SIx
2 TBSP cream
3 strawberries
2 scoops protein


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

Strawberries looked yummy and were on sale! 
Now I can have the alotted 10-15 carbs on some of my meals.


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

Meals edited

Workout was Chest and Tri's. That godamned trainer was on my ass again So now my freaking chest/tri will be in PAIN tommorow I am getting used to working out with him, he had better not drop me

I also did 30 min walking UPhill on the treadmill.


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> That godamned trainer was on my ass again



I hope you appreciate the amount of restraint I`m showing here


----------



## Britney (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I hope you appreciate the amount of restraint I`m showing here


Good boy Kuso


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 31, 2003)

Yo, Britk-nee....now that the intro's are over....would you start a "Real Journal"

"14 Weeks To Perfection!!!"

...and throw in your "*one*"  perfect day?    

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I hope you appreciate the amount of restraint I`m showing here



LMAO!


----------



## Britney (Jan 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yo, Britk-nee....now that the intro's are over....would you start a "Real Journal"
> 
> "14 Weeks To Perfection!!!"
> ...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> THE STACK!  NOT THE STACK!  OMG!!!!
> 
> Stop doing cardio though dammit!


Ok so I found this, but W8's only reply was NOT to pornalize this thread.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

Its in the first page, but she qualified it saying its no biggie since once per week.


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_



At least my memory was vaguely correct.


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

I suppose for an elder like you thats GOOD


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

Elder?  How old are you?  How old do you think I am?  

Also, YOU DIDN'T REMEMBER IT AT ALL...now didja?


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2003)

I feel you stuck a nerve the on granpa TP there


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

LMAO at KusoI gotta run


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

....as in Leave, NOT cardio


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> ....as in Leave, NOT cardio



Good.  Struck a nerve?  Lets see:

1) Kuso is as old, or older, than me.

2) Brit is ducking the question.

3) Kuso can't go to the Arnold because mommy won't let him

4) Brit has a show in, how many weeks?


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Good.  Struck a nerve?  Lets see:
> 
> 1) Kuso is as old, or older, than me.* 6...count em....6 months younger  lol*
> ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

That was pre-begging BTW......

We had some PM's...she pleaded her case...she called her ass fat....and I said, "OK, What the Hell"   (nutshell summary)


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That was pre-begging BTW......
> 
> We had some PM's...she pleaded her case...she called her ass fat....and I said, "OK, What the Hell"   (nutshell summary)



THANKS DP!  The truth comes out.  Hide from that now Brit!

PS.  DP this stems from another thread where she scolded a member for doing cardio.  When I said that was very ironic, funny, but ironic, she had "no idea why".  

ROTFLMAO!!!!  Busted.

PPS. Kuso ----WAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmm TP!....


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> THANKS DP!  The truth comes out.  Hide from that now Brit!
> 
> PS.  DP this stems from another thread where she scolded a member for doing cardio.  When I said that was very ironic, funny, but ironic, she had "no idea why".
> ...



I saw that...so this was to clarify why cardio for her.  I think her advice to others has been outstanding! 

It was funny she acted so "innocent" however 


DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

LMAO! Yes, I had to fight for the right to my cardio. Why should DaMayor get it so easily? 

And TP, my age is revealed in my very first post. 25 So you ARE my elder


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

Good news....A guy at the gym said to me, I quote: 

Guy:  "I see you have started a new program"(meaning non bulk)

Me:  "Actually, yes I have. But its only been a week. You can tell already?"

Guy: "Oh yea, definately. Esp in your waist!"

 The bloat MUST be going away


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> LMAO! Yes, I had to fight for the right to my cardio. Why should DaMayor get it so easily?




I haven't handed out any except to you, Nat, and w8? 



DP


----------



## Britney (Feb 4, 2003)

EVERYONE  is lucky all this chat is in HERE and NOT my other journal! I have been posting in the wrong journal


DP, I got a question about my split this week. Jumping to Perfection.....


----------



## kuso (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> So you ARE my elder



And you are supposed to listen and respect your elders right??


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I saw that...so this was to clarify why cardio for her.  I think her advice to others has been outstanding!



Agreed, I only said it was ironic.  She is on the "do as I say, not as I do" plan!




> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It was funny she acted so "innocent" however



EXACTLY!  

Who me?  LMAO!


----------



## tigress (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I haven't handed out any except to you, Nat, and w8?
> 
> 
> ...



I totally need it right now....ass is fat and results are SLOW! If nothing else, it will help my state of mind.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2003)

HEYA Britney!! 
Thats awesome about what the guy said to you at the gym! Congrats! I bet you do look great!!
Keep up your awesome work


----------

